# Comics like Concession?



## Arcadium (Apr 10, 2009)

I've decided i want to watch some more comics. Today, i stumbled onto a fantastic comic known as Concession.

http://concessioncomic.com/index.php

It's a fantastic comic, with great art, characters (Matt is so innocent man!), and writing.

Anyone know anything similar to this comic?


----------



## Toaster (Apr 11, 2009)

God I hate that comic, in fact I hate all furry comics but  one. :/ (The guy who made the comic is cool though).

uh........... furthiahigh is hosted on that same site. I like that comic.

http://furthiahigh.concessioncomic.com/


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 11, 2009)

There are no comics like Concession.
THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!

(But seriously, check out Furthia High and At The Heart Of It All. I think you can find links to both on the Concession page.)


----------



## Toaster (Apr 11, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> There are no comics like Concession.
> THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!
> 
> (But seriously, check out Furthia High and At The Heart Of It All. I think you can find links to both on the Concession page.)



or use the link I posted..........................


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 11, 2009)

Ornias said:


> or use the link I posted..........................


Nobody likes a ninja edit.
XP


----------



## Toaster (Apr 11, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Nobody likes a ninja edit.
> I swear that was a ninja edit. Wasn't it...?




nope


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 11, 2009)

My post time: 2:32
_Last edited by Ornias; Today at 02:31 PM.. 					 					 				_

Nope.


----------



## Aden (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd recommend Better Days. They're similar because they're both overrated.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 11, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> (But seriously, check out Furthia High and At The Heart Of It All. I think you can find links to both on the Concession page.)



I have Furithia High bookmarked, as well as Heart of it All. Yea, i saw those links as well, so did that early on.

Better days, gotta check that out.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 11, 2009)

Check out Fur-Piled too, well worth the read and the art is amazing.


----------



## Ozymandias_ii (Apr 11, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> There are no comics like Concession.
> THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!



Wow, I didn't think I'd ever find anyone else outside the Concession circle who reads it. It's amazing tbh. *hi-fives* <3<3<3


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Apr 12, 2009)

I can pimp JTigerclaw's comic Fletcher Apartments. :'D
http://www.fletcherapts.com/

(Or you can check out Questionable Content if... DEARGODYOUWANTTOSPREADYOURHORIZONSANDNOTJUSTREADFURRYWEBCOMICS).


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 12, 2009)

Ozymandias_ii said:


> Concession circle



What's dat? The Concession forum?


----------



## Ozymandias_ii (Apr 12, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> What's dat? The Concession forum?



Yeah, pretty much. ^^


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 13, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> What's dat? The Concession forum?



Son of a bitch. I STILL am not able to register on that. It thinks I'm a damn spam bot every time. I WANT IN ON THE FUN TOO! :{


----------



## Ozymandias_ii (Apr 14, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Son of a bitch. I STILL am not able to register on that. It thinks I'm a damn spam bot every time. I WANT IN ON THE FUN TOO! :{



Ah, it depends on the name you sign up with. If your name seems like a spam bot, it won't let you sign up :/.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 14, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Son of a bitch. I STILL am not able to register on that. It thinks I'm a damn spam bot every time. I WANT IN ON THE FUN TOO! :{



Hmmm.  So its not just me.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 14, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Hmmm.  So its not just me.



No, not just you. It aggravates me.


----------



## Immelmann (Apr 14, 2009)

Why, what the heck names are you people trying to use?


----------



## Corto (Apr 14, 2009)

AIDsvi4graENLARGETODAY


----------



## Immelmann (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, the wife _has _been a little unsatisfied...


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 14, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> Why, what the heck names are you people trying to use?



Dude, just been trying to use Arcadium. I don't know why it's being so dumb.


----------



## Immelmann (Apr 15, 2009)

Try again. Harder.
I don't know, all the instructions - which fields to fill out, which ones not to fill out - are pretty clear. Try a different e-mail?


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Apr 17, 2009)

We're all answering that question under the Confirm Password box correctly, right? And NOT filling in any of the Profile Information? Cause those're the only two things that would make it think you're a spambot.


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Apr 21, 2009)

It worked pretty well when I registered :/


----------



## BigD (Apr 21, 2009)

THere's a comic like consession it's Peter is the Wolf


----------



## Kanin (Apr 21, 2009)

Concession was my first webcomic, it shall never be replaced.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 22, 2009)

Concession.....  gives meaning to life! XD

but seriously, I love that comic


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 22, 2009)

Try: 
http://picturesforsadchildren.com/
http://www.smbc-comics.com/
http://pbfcomics.com/ (This one never updates)

These are nothing like Concession. They're better. Sorry, Immy. I <3 you.


----------



## Meeew (Apr 22, 2009)

Better days (http://www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays/archives/chapter-1-honest-girls/)
Circles (by spoo, not webcomic, do read it's really good) (http://paws.ru/fc/res/266.html#i2283)
Badly drawn kitties (http://badlydrawnkitties.com/)
Closet coon (updates once every blue moon but eh...) (http://raccoony.com/strips.htm)
Concession

It's the ones I'm keeping up with right now, their all pretty good. (except badly drawn kitties, it just kinda eh cute i guess i'll read it)

Better days is pissing me off with it's melodramatic relationship crap. It's nice to have a couple pages every chapter but a whole chapter on it is shit...i want to see fisk who destroys hotels and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 22, 2009)

Completly forgot about the purpose of this thread. Anyway, i want to thank you guys for helping me find more comics. They will keep me entertained.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 22, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Concession was my first webcomic, it shall never be replaced.


^This.  


I read Slightly Damned, Two Kinds, Concession, Furthia High, and Exterminatus Now.  They're all hilarious, but Two Kinds, Slightly Damned, and Furthia High are alot more plot driven than Concession and EN.


----------



## FurForCameron (Apr 27, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Son of a bitch. I STILL am not able to register on that. It thinks I'm a damn spam bot every time. I WANT IN ON THE FUN TOO! :{



The forums are fun at first, but get boring because alot of the topics are old and you'll get accused of necroing at once. Not many active topics, but the community is still cool, I would suggest the IRC chat #Concession on irc.furnet.org. Cool people.

The comic itself is nice, I love it. It's the first real furry webcomic I got into shortly after being on FA. It does need to pick up with it's storyline now, though. I guess when Immy's on break he can focus on it.


----------



## Aaron Roger Scott (May 2, 2009)

'The End of Things' is my favorite of the things I'm following, try starting from the beginning of the last chapter vs. the absolute beginning because the quality changes somewhat. The, you can go back and read from the beginning if it interests you.

endofthingscomic.com


----------



## PidgeyPower (May 12, 2009)

Concession is the best :3


----------



## Corto (May 12, 2009)

This is the "recommend me comics that are like Concession" thread, not the "this is my opinion about Concession" thread. If you want to discuss the comic, start a new topic.


Just saying.


----------



## Zerulu (May 13, 2009)

Have you tried looking at, you know, the links in the link section. 

Because um.. that's pretty much what everyone is recommending anyways. Imagine that.


----------



## russetwolf13 (Jun 19, 2009)

Lemon_Panda said:


> I can pimp JTigerclaw's comic Fletcher Apartments. :'D
> http://www.fletcherapts.com/
> 
> (Or you can check out Questionable Content if... DEARGODYOUWANTTOSPREADYOURHORIZONSANDNOTJUSTREADFURRYWEBCOMICS).



Hell yeah! I wondered when someone was gonna mention that!


----------



## JosephRaszagal (Jul 14, 2009)

ClosetCoon is pretty cute, but I suppose everyone's right; there aren't many comics that hold a candle to Concessions. QuetzaDrake's Furthia High is awesome too, especially since Immy and Quetza have so many references and guest comics involving each other's realms =3


----------

